# sulfur for peppers



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I have sprinkled sulfur around my pepper plants in the past and am curious what you expert gardeners find if supplementing your soil with sulfur where you grow peppers? ....and where do you get your sulfur in powder form?


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

We use sulfur. Our soil and water are alkaline, due to the dry climate and past glaciation. Lowering the pH makes nutrients more available to plants, and vegetables and certain flowers really show a difference in their growing.

We use pelletized sulfur, from a company called Plant Tone. They also make other, "natural" amendments.


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

We add a sprinkle of sulfer to the holes when we transplant (a tablespoon or so)- it seems to give the peppers much thicker walls and a deeper color. IIRC it's just a powder that came from FS in a small (one or two lbs?) bag. I am very careful when I lay out the garden in the spring not to put the onions in the location where the peppers were the previous season as sulfer makes sweet onions have a strong, hot taste.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I use epsom salt to help my peppers have thicker walls. My soil is almost neutral.


----------



## DoubleD (Jan 28, 2007)

Our soil tends to be acidic - so the only garden sulfur I use is for the the acid loving cranberries and blueberries.


----------

